# Natural PEG & Palm Free Solubilizer



## Dean (Oct 17, 2018)

Anybody know where I can find natural PEG and Palm free solubilizers?  I find references to them online but no vendors.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 17, 2018)

No, but try Lotioncrafter and Saveoncritic.


----------



## zolveria (Nov 7, 2018)

*Lecithin* Liquid IS A GOOD SOLUBIZER  @lenarenee 

*Lecithin* Liquid. *Lecithin* Liquid is a phospholipid* emulsifier suited to water in oil, or oil in water, emulsions depending on temperature and ratio. One of the characteristics of *Lecithin* is it's suitability to both oil and water, making it an ideal choice for a variety of emulsion applications.
*Lecithin Liquid - Ingredients To Die For*

www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Lecithin_Liquid/1352/


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2018)

zolveria said:


> *Lecithin* Liquid IS A GOOD SOLUBIZER  @lenarenee
> 
> *Lecithin* Liquid. *Lecithin* Liquid is a phospholipid* emulsifier suited to water in oil, or oil in water, emulsions depending on temperature and ratio. One of the characteristics of *Lecithin* is it's suitability to both oil and water, making it an ideal choice for a variety of emulsion applications.
> *Lecithin Liquid - Ingredients To Die For*
> ...



Thanks.

I'd like to make a moisturizer too.  I can not find any palm-free emulsifiers in the States though.  Found out Olivem contains palm too, plus it fails. I'm thinking of giving lecithin a try although I hear lecithin fails too.

Do you think this recipe will be stable?  I based it off info from the site that you referenced.


----------



## Cellador (Dec 31, 2018)

Have you checked The Herbarie?


----------

